# [SOLVED] No sound Devices



## Kempo2jk (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi I think I accidently deleted my sound devices as it says no sound devices. but in Device manager/ sound, video and game controllers there are lots of drivers ATI function Driver for High Definition Audio, Audio Codecs and VIA High Definition Audio being some of them . 
All are enabled . 
In windows audio properties my start up type is set to automatic 
Iv been trien to figure it out for hours now, I need help I have no sound what so ever 

my mother bord is P7P55D-E and my OS is XP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No sound Devices*

in the device manager click on view at the top

then show hidden devices

check if there is any yellow alongside of anything

in windows sounds in the control panel

check the default is set to your speakers


----------



## Kempo2jk (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: No sound Devices*

hey there is one that has a yellow mark "Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver" it says A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternate driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32).

and it is set on windows default


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No sound Devices*

check the default is set to your speakers

scroll down to error32 here

Explanation of error codes generated by Device Manager in Windows XP Professional


----------



## Kempo2jk (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: No sound Devices*

hey i fixed it after down loading what i thought was all the right drivers , my via hd audio deck still wasnt working . i then just turned on windows automatic updates and boom after a reboot i had everything back 

thanks very much for your help im kinda embaraced it was so easy in the end after searching through hundreds of answers on the internet not one mentione
d that


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No sound Devices*

glad you have it sorted


----------

